# Anybody using a belkin wemo wifi switch on their espresso machine?



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got a manual timer on my sylvia but I noticed you can pick up a wifi controlled switch for £40 which allows you to program times on specific days that the switch turns on and off (so weekends can be different to week days)

It also allows you to turn the socket on and off when you are out and about, which sounds great if you want to preheat the machine before you get home.

Just wondered if anybody had used one and if it works as advertised?

http://www.belkin.com/uk/null-Belkin/p/P-F7C027


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been using mine for about 2 months,works great,no probs whatsoever


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Quite a few people are using this. There's a good thread here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8548

And a vid/similar here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7706-wemo-plus-coffee-machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The first one I had constantly dropped the network connection. it was exchanged and the second one works faultlessly.You do not programe it, but switch it on and off remotely


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The first one I had constantly dropped the network connection. it was exchanged and the second one works faultlessly.You do not programe it, but switch it on and off remotely


From what I've read you can do both? I'd need to be able to do both for it to be useful to me.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah it does both


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I have one and you can either "manually" via the app turn on/off or set up a list of scheduled on/off times which can be programmed to be different each day or each weekday or weekend etc. etc.


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been considering one of these, so I can turn the machin on during my drive home form work!


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

have had my eye on one of these for a good while now.

only thing that puts me off is we have a single socket by the coffee machine and i use a switched 4-way extension socket to plug in kettle, toaster, grinder and the gaggia so if i use the timer in the wall with the extension plugged in then when one is off they'd all be off (unless i plugged it into the 4-way socket which is not ideal) which would likely incur the wrath of the missus.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like a great bit of kit. Don't know if I can justify the £40 though. Maybe a digital timer might suffice if you can stick to set times? eg, leaving for work at 6:45am. Digital timer on 6:15am and set to go off at 7am. Further setting to come back on at 5pm, walk in the door at 5:30pm. Off at 5:45pm. Sounds like a bit of a faff but might work


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Tony said:


> Looks like a great bit of kit. Don't know if I can justify the £40 though. Maybe a digital timer might suffice if you can stick to set times? eg, leaving for work at 6:45am. Digital timer on 6:15am and set to go off at 7am. Further setting to come back on at 5pm, walk in the door at 5:30pm. Off at 5:45pm. Sounds like a bit of a faff but might work


Thats what swung it for me with the wemo, more flexibility in that you don't have to have a set off time at all as realistically you will want to switch off when you are in the house having had the last coffee of the day. Also as I travel about a bit with work my day is never usually uniform so being able to switch on when in the car on the way home is a major advantage. It is expensive, so depends on your needs as to whether it is worth it or not.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Very true mate... If it were £20 it would probably be justifiable but £40 is a bit pricey for me


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Sadly it's iPhone/ iPad etc only at the moment so is useless to me, but I'll be grabbing one just as soon as there's an Android app to control it.

Steve.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

An Android app has just Bell released for this - in beta


----------

